# 24 Hours of Le Mans: New Rules, New Competition, New Event Poster



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This 77th edition of the greatest endurance race in the world will be the first one to use the new ACO rules. These rules will be progressively put into place between 2009 and 2011, with essential directions for the future of the race in terms of sporting equity, safety, reduction in costs and in terms of sustainable development.
* Full Story *


----------

